# "Scheissen", "Baumkopf Holzfaust" und mehr - Die wohl größten Übersetzungs-Fails



## LadyDeadpool (2. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Scheissen", "Baumkopf Holzfaust" und mehr - Die wohl größten Übersetzungs-Fails* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Scheissen", "Baumkopf Holzfaust" und mehr - Die wohl größten Übersetzungs-Fails


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich scheiss ja auch gern mal elf Meter.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Oktober 2013)

WoW-Schurken der ersten Stunde werden sich vielleicht noch an den "Billig-Schuss" (cheap shot) erinnern. Heutzutage richtiger als "Fieser Trick" übersetzt.

In Civilization 4 wird in den Statistiken unter anderem die "Elektrizität" (Power) der verschiedenen Zivilisationen miteinander verglichen und das lange bevor man die entsprechende Technologie erforscht hat. Gemeint ist natürlich die militärische Macht. Dieser Fehler besteht auch nach 2 Addons und diversen Patches noch.

Übersetzungen machen einfach keinen Sinn ohne Kontext, deswegen liefert z.B. auch der Google-Translator immer so abstruse Ergebnisse.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2013)

ich kann auch empfehlen, mal testweise die dt. untertitel in the walking dead einzuschalten.
abgesehen von unzähligen rechtschreibfehlern, steht dort oft etwas komplett anderes als das, was eigentlich gesagt wurde.
peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann auch empfehlen, mal testweise die dt. untertitel in the walking dead einzuschalten.
> abgesehen von unzähligen rechtschreibfehlern, steht dort oft etwas komplett anderes als das, was eigentlich gesagt wurde.
> peinlich, peinlich.


 Die Untertitel sind zwar häufig falsch übersetzt, aber geben das gesagte zumindest meistens sinngemäß wieder. ^^
Zumindest habe ich der Handlung auch mit Untertiteln folgen können. Und stand nie mit einem Fragezeichen überm Kopf da.


----------



## SchoPinator (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann mich noch an eine Quest in TES Oblivion erinnern in der ich Nachtschatten für einen Heiltrank gegen Vampirismus finden sollte. Leider habe ich nie Nachtschatten finden können selbst nach Stundenlangem suchen. Als ich dann gegoogelt habe, habe ich dann herausgefunden das ich Tollkirsche brauche und die wächst in Oblivion ja bekanntlich überall


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Untertitel sind zwar häufig falsch übersetzt, aber geben das gesagte zumindest meistens sinngemäß wieder. ^^
> Zumindest habe ich der Handlung auch mit Untertiteln folgen können. Und stand nie mit einem Fragezeichen überm Kopf da.


 
klar, zum folgen der handlung reichen die untertitel.
aber gerade nuancen werden des öfteren schlichtweg falsch wiedergegeben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klar, zum folgen der handlung reichen die untertitel.
> aber gerade nuancen werden des öfteren schlichtweg falsch wiedergegeben.


 Manches kann man auch nicht wirklich aus dem englischen Übersetzen und da muss man ein bisschen die Fantasie spielen lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Manches kann man auch nicht wirklich aus dem englischen Übersetzen und da muss man ein bisschen die Fantasie spielen lassen.


 
das waren mitunter ganz simple dinge, die man durchaus 1:1 übersetzen hätte können.
frag mich jetzt aber nicht nach einem beispiel.
ich weiß nur noch, dass es mehrere stellen gab, wo der text in den untertiteln einen völlig anderen 'ton' hatte als das eigentlich gesagte.
und das kann nicht sinn einer übersetzung sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das waren mitunter ganz simple dinge, die man durchaus 1:1 übersetzen hätte können.
> frag mich jetzt aber nicht nach einem beispiel.
> ich weiß nur noch, dass es mehrere stellen gab, wo der text in den untertiteln einen völlig anderen 'ton' hatte als das eigentlich gesagte.
> und das kann nicht sinn einer übersetzung sein.


 
In dem Fall hast du Recht. Mein Englisch ist nicht sehr gut und ich kann, übertrieben ausgedrückt, auf Englisch gerademal Guten Tag und Amen sagen. Aber auch mir sind die teils groben Unterschiede ebenfalls aufgefallen. ^^


----------



## thisis (2. Oktober 2013)

Der beste Übersetzungsfehler war in der Vaniila Diablo 1 auf der Playstation.

In der deutschen Version hieß der Heilzauber "Feuerball"


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2013)

ich wusste ja das D2 viele absurde Namen hat, aber Blähdarm des Gemetzels ist mein neuer Favorit 
Heute sind so ausfälle schon selten geworden, da muss man sich inzwischen mit der Autoübersetzung von YT ansehen


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kann auch empfehlen, mal testweise die dt. untertitel in the walking dead einzuschalten.
> abgesehen von unzähligen rechtschreibfehlern, steht dort oft etwas komplett anderes als das, was eigentlich gesagt wurde.
> peinlich, peinlich.


 
Mich würde da mal interessieren, ob die diese Übersetzung selbst gemacht haben, ein Studio beauftragt haben oder die Übersetzung von der Community genommen haben, die es ja vorher schon gab.

Ich vermute mal, dass solche Übersetzungen meist zustande kommen, wenn die Entwickler das selbst machen und keine großen Deutschkenntnisse haben. Umgekehrt gibt es das ja auch, deutsche Spiele fallen in Amerika ja auch oft durch, weil sie zu schlecht ins Englische übersetzt sind. Wenn da beispielsweise eine Figur im Deutschen "Dick" heißt und man das im Englischen nicht ändert, dann wird das lustig. Es ist eben immer schwer, etwas in eine andere Sprache zu transportieren, wenn sie nicht die Muttersprache ist.

So was wie Baumkopf Holzfaust find' ich aber übrigens nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil, das passt zum Humor von Blizzard, die ja gerne mal irgendwelchen Figuren/Bosse lustige Namen geben.
Das ist mir lieber, als wenn da irgendwas komisches Denglisches ist. Wie bei Tomb Raider, als die Protagonistin als "Outsiderin" bezeichnet wurde, da hat's mir die Fußnägel hochgerissen. DAS ist furchtbar.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mich würde da mal interessieren, ob die diese Übersetzung selbst gemacht haben, ein Studio beauftragt haben oder die Übersetzung von der Community genommen haben, die es ja vorher schon gab.


 
berechtigte frage.
dachte zuerst auch, dass das vielleicht eine community-übersetzung wäre.


----------



## meekee7 (2. Oktober 2013)

Unvergessen bleibt natürlich auch Zero Wing mit seiner legendären Übersetzung von Japanisch nach Englisch. All your base...

Bei Dungeon Defender hat wohl jemand einfach einen Onlineübersetzer genommen, denn die Funktion zum Verlassen des Launchers hieß im Deutschen sehr lange (vielleicht noch immer) "Ausfahrt".


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2013)

thisis schrieb:


> Der beste Übersetzungsfehler war in der Vaniila Diablo 1 auf der Playstation.
> 
> In der deutschen Version hieß der Heilzauber "Feuerball"


 
War das nicht bei TES: Oblivion der Fall?


----------



## Malifurion (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Übersetzungen in D2 haben aber maßgeblich zum Charme des Spiels beigetragen. Ich spielte es lange Zeit auf Deutsch (sonst Engl.) und irgendwie passte es


----------



## Peter23 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klar, zum folgen der handlung reichen die untertitel.
> aber gerade nuancen werden des öfteren schlichtweg falsch wiedergegeben.


 
Untertitel sollen auch nicht wörtlich das wiedergeben was gesprochenen wird.

Alleine durch die unterschiedliche lese/ Sprechgeschwindigkeit ist das nicht so.


----------



## mce-corvin (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich fand damals bei "Auto Assault" von NCSoft immer genial, wenn man durch die Gegend geheizt ist mir der Karre und beim Schiessen zwischendrin immer kam: "Fräulein.. Fräulein ... Fräulein" anstatt "Miss" ... und immer schön dick, quer über den Screen. ^^


----------



## The_Final (2. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass solche Übersetzungen meist zustande kommen, wenn die Entwickler das selbst machen und keine großen Deutschkenntnisse haben. Umgekehrt gibt es das ja auch, deutsche Spiele fallen in Amerika ja auch oft durch, weil sie zu schlecht ins Englische übersetzt sind. Wenn da beispielsweise eine Figur im Deutschen "Dick" heißt und man das im Englischen nicht ändert, dann wird das lustig. Es ist eben immer schwer, etwas in eine andere Sprache zu transportieren, wenn sie nicht die Muttersprache ist.


Gerade der Name Dick (Kurzform von Richard) dürfte im englischen Sprachraum häufiger sein als im Deutschen.


----------



## Mothman (2. Oktober 2013)

mce-corvin schrieb:


> Ich fand damals bei "Auto Assault" von NCSoft immer genial, wenn man durch die Gegend geheizt ist mir der Karre und beim Schiessen zwischendrin immer kam: "Fräulein.. Fräulein ... Fräulein" anstatt "Miss" ... und immer schön dick, quer über den Screen. ^^


 Haha, das ist echt großartig schlecht.


----------



## topperharly (2. Oktober 2013)

öööhm die swtor typen heißen "dread masters" also wäre "schreckens meister"  wohl die passende bezeichnung.....zum glück spiel ichs auf englisch, da muss ich mir solche peinlichkeiten nicht ansehen.


----------



## SatansTwin (3. Oktober 2013)

*watt??*



SchoPinator schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an eine Quest in TES Oblivion erinnern in der ich Nachtschatten für einen Heiltrank gegen Vampirismus finden sollte. Leider habe ich nie Nachtschatten finden können selbst nach Stundenlangem suchen. Als ich dann gegoogelt habe, habe ich dann herausgefunden das ich Tollkirsche brauche und die wächst in Oblivion ja bekanntlich überall


 

Ernsthaft? Haha. Wie geil. Ich hab damals an der Stelle aufgehört, weil ich den scheiss Heiltrank nicht gemischt bekommen habe...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Oktober 2013)

SatansTwin schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Haha. Wie geil. Ich hab damals an der Stelle aufgehört, weil ich den scheiss Heiltrank nicht gemischt bekommen habe...


 Dabei ist das nicht einmal falsch, bloß nicht sehr genau. Tollkirschen gehören zu den Nachtschattengewächsen.


----------



## USA911 (3. Oktober 2013)

Humorvoll ist es und bei Namen von Personen wie bei Diablo 2 auch nicht störend.

Aber "schlimm" wird es, wenn es nicht nur falsches Deutsch, sondern auch Sinnfrei ist. Man muß, gerade bei der übersetzung ins Deutsche nicht sehr treu an der 1:1 übersetzung sein, sondern kann hervoragend mit den Deutschen Begriffen spielen. 

Oft erinnern mich die Übersetzungen (auch von Serien oder Filmen) das einfach versucht wird einen Witz aus dem Land x in die Sprache y zu übersetzen, ohne darauf zu achten, das Redewendungen und Wortkombinationen eine andere bedeutung haben, als die Wort-wörtliche Übersetzung.

Denn ich freu mich schon wieder wenn es "Cats and Dogs" regnet! (Kein Wunder das die Tierheime ausgelastet sind)


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Oktober 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Humorvoll ist es und bei Namen von Personen wie bei Diablo 2 auch nicht störend.
> 
> Aber "schlimm" wird es, wenn es nicht nur falsches Deutsch, sondern auch Sinnfrei ist. Man muß, gerade bei der übersetzung ins Deutsche nicht sehr treu an der 1:1 übersetzung sein, sondern kann hervoragend mit den Deutschen Begriffen spielen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. Es wird zu oft 1:1 aus den Sprachen übersetzt und dann kommen Redewendungen zustande, die es im Deutschen gar nicht gibt/bzw. die da anders sind. 
Leider machen das auch viele in der "Wirklichkeit". Und so hört man dauernd dieses dämliche "Am Ende des Tages...", was auch einfach 1:1 aus dem Englischen übersetzt wurde. Im Deutschen heißt es aber "Letztendlich", "Im Endeffekt" oder "unterm Strich". Mit Sprachen zu hantieren ist eben auch nicht einfach, man braucht da ein Gefühl für und natürlich auch Talent. Vermutlich kommt dann bei solchen Sachen noch hinzu, dass die Leute eben unter Zeitdruck stehen und alles schnell übersetzt werden muss. Wir sind ja leider die "schnell-schnell"-Generation und darunter leidet dann eben die Qualität und Sorgfalt.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2013)

In _World of Warcraft _gibt es eine Echsenart, die "*Warp *Hunter" genannt wird. Diese können sich hinter den Spieler teleportieren, analog zu einem Star Trek *Warp*sprung.

Wenn man sie besiegt, kann man "*Warp*ed Flesh" erhalten, welches man mit dem Rezept "*Warp *Burger" zu ebensolchen verarbeiten kann.
Die Kette: "Warp Hunter" => "Warped Flesh" => "Warp Burger" ist lückenlos nachvollziehbar.

In der deutschen Version hingegen haben wir "Sphärenjäger", die "verformtes Fleisch" hinterlassen, aus denen man dann "Doppelwarper" macht ...


Also ganz davon abgesehen, daß "Doppelwarper" auch nicht deutscher ist als "Warp Burger", ist mal eben die ganze Produktionskette unkenntlich gemacht worden.


----------



## Pherim (4. Oktober 2013)

Doppelwarper ist zwar eine nette Anspielung auf Burger King, aber da vorher nichts mit "Warp" im Namen vorkam ergibt es natürlich nicht wirklich Sinn, naja.

Baumkopf Holzfaust war übrigens kein zufällig generierter Name in Diablo II. Aber auch die festen Gegnernamen sprühten oft genug vor unfreiwilliger (Übersetzungs-)Komik. Andererseits scheint mir "Baumkopf Holzfaust" eine adäquate Übersetzung von "Treehead Woodfist" zu sein oder gibt es da irgendeinen Wortwitz im Englischen, der mir entgangen ist?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und so hört man dauernd dieses dämliche "Am Ende des Tages...", was auch einfach 1:1 aus dem Englischen übersetzt wurde.


 Wobei man das ja auch im Deutschen problemlos versteht.


----------



## Ein-Freund (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube bei Final Fantasy 7 war sogar eine Textstelle Original Japanisch (oder auch Codes bin nicht mehr sicher), müsste Yuffie irgendwann auf dem Luftschiff brabeln, wenn man sie anspricht.


----------

